# Questions about 1911?



## double t (Dec 28, 2006)

I have made a decision that I want a 1911 style piston but I am having hard time deciding which one. I have been looking at the Kimber TLE/RL II, & the Para Nite-Tac (both single stack & high capacity). Today I went by my local gun shop and noticed the Sig Arms 1911 Rail model. I can't make up my mind so I need help. I have a few questions I was hoping someone could help me out with:
1. How is the Sig 1911? I have not read anything about them and wanted to know if they are reliable & accurate.
2. How is the Para high capacity models compared to the single stack in terms of how the gun feels in your hand? Do the hogue finger groove grips fit the high capacity models?
3. Which gun is the best in terms of parts (which is the better made gun I guess)?

Thanks for any help or advice you guys can give me. I want to make the right choice and I know that ultimately that it is up to me but I wanted to hear from some people who have experience with these models and brands.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well a little more info is needed to give any sound advice.
What is the main use for it to be?
What is your experience with a 1911?
What is your price range?


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

SIG's 1911 design team is headed by Matt McLearn. SIG 1911s are frankenstiened from Caspian, Wilson, EMC, EGW, and Grieder parts in New Hampshire (not Switzerland or Germany). 

Para Ordnance is a Canadian company that started out making double stack conversions for 1911s and is often credited for 'inventing' them. Para Ord makes their own parts on CNC machines and are significant for their "power" extractors and Light Double Action triggers. I have not heard if these parts are available separately from complete guns.

By brand alone, I would consider Para Ord's single stack guns "consumer grade." A comparable alternative to Kimber, Springfield, RIA, etc. If you want double stack 1911... Paras are the only game in town at that price range. For a better double stack 1911, you would have to step up to STI, SVI, etc.

Considering the parts that go into SIG 1911s, they would be a step above Para's single stack offerings in quality and price as well.


----------

